# countdown der die Sekunden herunter zählt ?



## -GS-Master (19. November 2006)

Hi, will mir zurzeit wieder etwas Coden und da soll auch ein Countdown dabei sein. Jetzt hab ich das Problem, dass ich zwar weiß wie das ganze in PHP abläuft, jedes ist es in PHP nicht möglich das ganze sekundenweiße herunterzählen zu lassen. Ich glaube hier sind einige die sich mit sowas auskennen und deshalb frage ich hier einfach mal nach


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. November 2006)

Die Suchfunktion liefert dir zu "Countdown" möglicherweise mehr, als dir lieb ist


----------



## tobee (19. November 2006)

Yo, zum Beispiel hier oder hier
Tobee


----------



## Dr Dau (19. November 2006)

Hallo!



-GS-Master hat gesagt.:


> .....in PHP nicht möglich das ganze sekundenweiße herunterzählen zu lassen.....


Dass stimmt so nicht ganz..... siehe dazu z.b. meinen "Countdown zum WM-Finale".
Dazu wird die Seite lediglich im Sekundentakt neu laden geladen..... was ja auch in einem Frame oder iFrame geschehen könnte.

Ein Countdown per JavaScript hat diese "Einschränkung" nicht..... dafür funktioniert er aber auch nur dann, wenn der User JavaScript nicht deaktiviert hat.

Ansonsten, wie schon gesagt wurde, findest Du über die Suchfunktion und/oder der Suchmaschine Deines Vertrauens mit Sicherheit genügend Beispiele die mit JavaScript realisiert wurden.
So war es z.b. vor einigen Jahren ein Volkssport den Countdown bis zum Millenium auf seiner Homepage anzuzeigen..... da lässt sich ganz sicher noch einiges finden. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------

